# KYB or Tokico?



## sentra3984 (Oct 21, 2003)

I was wondering what i should do as in suspension wise. I have aerospeed coilovers and i heard that KYB's are the best for it. But i was wondering if Tokico would be better. If anybody can help me i would be thankful.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well i have kyb agx's on and they are great (not to get my tie rods put on)


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I just ordered Agx struts and tein spring..i heard its a good set up


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

tokicos really suck on our rides =)


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

sentra3984 said:


> I was wondering what i should do as in suspension wise. I have aerospeed coilovers and i heard that KYB's are the best for it. But i was wondering if Tokico would be better. If anybody can help me i would be thankful.


 Lets start with the fact that your coilovers suck and that the holy spirit itself would not be able to get you shocks that would make you ride well on those coilovers. Get a decent spring or some better coilovers (preferably with custom spring rates). After that, get KYB AGX.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Avoid the Tokicos in a big way.

This might help:

www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraspringsandstruts.html

Good luck.


----------



## MF_FM (Jan 10, 2004)

Ordered TEIN SS coilover also with the EDFC damping force adjustable controller, tell ya all later if is is hot or not


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

yeah tokicos suck on our cars...its like riding on just springs...ok maybe im over exagerating...but u get the point


----------



## wez (Aug 30, 2004)

sentra3984 said:


> I was wondering what i should do as in suspension wise. I have aerospeed coilovers and i heard that KYB's are the best for it. But i was wondering if Tokico would be better. If anybody can help me i would be thankful.


 dude i had some of these on my sentra and they suck giant donky balls i actually broke one of the sleves now i roll on the tien sprinks they rock
wes


----------

